# Xen Supoprt in FreeBSD



## susanth (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I would like to know, the level of Support for Xen in FreeBSD i386-32bit and AMD-64.

# Can FreeBSD be used as both HOST or GUEST ?
# Does i386 32bit FreeBSD and AMD-64bit FreeBSD provide same level of Xen Support ?
# Does FreeBSD Enjoy the Same level of support that Debian have with Xen ?

Eager to know from Experts, who have practical experience with Xen and FreeBSD.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## vermaden (Jan 25, 2009)

Currently FreeBSD 8-CURRENT Supports Xen domU (guest).
dom0 (host) is not supported currently.

If you need dom0 (host) then use NetBSD, it has Xen 3.3 @ pkgsrc.org

Read more here:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen


----------

